# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  H46 : what's for a marker ?

## Alfred

Hello, all is in the title ! I don't find any references about the H46 haplogroup. Do you know anything about it ?

----------


## Yaan

It is here on the site: H46: found in Ireland and Germany / found in the Neolithic LBK culutre in Germany

https://www.eupedia.com/europe/Haplo...html#subclades

:)

----------

